# Aerodynamics at Work!



## -DEADLY SUSHI- (Feb 25, 2005)




----------



## crewsk (Feb 25, 2005)

What's bad is that I have some family members who would acctually try that!


----------



## middie (Feb 25, 2005)

crewsk said:
			
		

> What's bad is that I have some family members who would acctually try that!



you're related to them too???????????????


----------



## keen kook (Feb 25, 2005)

Gosh darn it - a hillbilly hang glider!


----------



## middie (Feb 25, 2005)

yeeeeeeeeeee hawwwwwwww


----------



## keen kook (Feb 25, 2005)

middie said:
			
		

> yeeeeeeeeeee hawwwwwwww



Hahha Middie! More like "Oooooooooh nooooooooo!"


----------



## crewsk (Feb 25, 2005)

Yes middie I am...should I admit that? :? Accutally it's more like "Hey watch this!!"


----------



## DampCharcoal (Feb 25, 2005)

Is that a Canadian license plate?


----------



## GB (Feb 25, 2005)

Looks like an old Massachusetts plate.


----------



## jkath (Feb 25, 2005)

Looks more like the Georgia Peach in the middle of the plate....


----------



## wasabi (Feb 25, 2005)

*Looks like my old surfboard.*


----------



## DampCharcoal (Feb 25, 2005)

The license plate says "Saskatchewan," I'm pretty sure that's in Canada.


----------



## GB (Feb 25, 2005)

Damn you have good eyes!!!


----------



## DampCharcoal (Feb 25, 2005)

That's about the only thing I got going for me right now, GB!  :roll:


----------



## nicole (Feb 25, 2005)

DampCharcoal said:
			
		

> The license plate says "Saskatchewan," I'm pretty sure that's in Canada.



 I had to take a second look. Damp.... you do have a good eye


----------



## norgeskog (Feb 25, 2005)

-DEADLY SUSHI- said:
			
		

>



Hey sush, do you use the handle on the trunk to pick your car up and carry it around?


----------

